
JQuery Circulate - chaostheory
http://css-tricks.com/examples/Circulate/
======
trafficlight
I need a very aliased picture of an envelope circling a globe. Then we will
have fully regressed to 1996.

------
dsspence
Resizing the page throws off the animation somewhat.

------
CytokineStorm
Am I the only one who read the heading on the actual page as 'Girculate'? That
arrow on the end of the C is a little confusing.

~~~
wdewind
nope, especially makes me think of "gyro"

maybe make the first C the same as the second C

------
mootothemax
Wow, simply amazing, very well done to the author! I'm not sure where I could
use this - to take the slightly cruel point of another commenter, if Geocities
were in use today I think their users would be all over this - but it's a very
neat effect, and I'm sure someone will find a snazzy user interface use for
it!

------
popschedule
I could stare at this for hours

------
jpcx01
Need more <blink> tag

------
texel
Great, now I need to add a third dimension to
<http://github.com/texel/Effect.Circle>

Thanks a lot.

------
ez77
The ads displayed in the home page <http://css-tricks.com/> are not Google ads
(or any other middle man, for that matter). Do you think this practice is on
the rise?

~~~
mahmud
Huh? It's an ad inserted via JS through BuySellAds; it's a network of niche
blogs where you can buy ad space directly on a particular site, instead of the
network matching your ad with content contextually, or doing a category run.

It's a very unsophisticated way to deliver ads, it requires more advertiser
intervention, and it costs more. But the publisher has more control over asset
display and it looks more legitimate.

~~~
ez77
My bad. I thought there was no middle man since the link pointed to a "clean"
URL. Thanks for the explanation.

------
clistctrl
It actually looks really great, but i have many fears as animations such as
this this grow more popular. Are we gearing up for geocities 2.0?

